# Cabinet with front USB 3.0



## ubunturocks (Dec 1, 2011)

Please suggest me a cabinet with USB 3.0 in front. Is there  any i-ball cabinet with such provision?

My budget is around 2.5k, so please suggest me a cabinet which is best in that budget.  I also read somewhere that you can get USB 3.0 in front with using a adapter with USB 2.0 cabinet. Please give me details about the same.

Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 1, 2011)

first of all your mobo must have usb 3.0 headers to connect to front usb ports.in 2.5k your only option is NZXT Source 210 Elite available for 2450 at primeabgb but shipping will add ~600.even then the lowest usb 3.0 coolermaster cabinet is ~3200.
NZXT Source 210 Elite Mid Tower Cabinet

you can also get a coolermaster usb 3.0 adapter card for 650
Cooler Master USB 3.0 Adapter
you can use it with coolermaster cabinets but not sure about other brands.prices of coolermaster cabinets:
Cabinets/Chassis


----------



## ubunturocks (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes. My MoBo has USB 3.0 headers.
But is this CM adapter compatible with only CM cabinets or it can be used with any cabinet?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 1, 2011)

by the looks of it it should work with any cabinet.specifications states that it can fit within 3.5" drive bay or 5.25" drive bay(with adapter) & these are universal for cabinets.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 1, 2011)

Its a 3.5" adapter. You should be able install it in one of those 5.25" adapter bays that lets you install 3.5" devices- like floppies. They are only providing the 3.5" device. If your case has that, go right ahead. I hope you guys have checked that its a header cable and not a re-routing cable, just to be sure.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 1, 2011)

from pics it seems like a header cable.
*www.coolermaster.com/upload/product/6704/featured/top1.jpg?1762912606
*www.coolermaster.com/upload/product/6704/featured/top2.jpg?503378533


----------



## macho84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi it should fit any case. But make sure it only support front panel header ie 19 pin in the front of your motherboard.


----------



## ubunturocks (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks guys for your reply.
Can any one tell me where can i find this adapter in Thane. Because i called one shop (Variety) but they don't have it.
Or suggest a trustworthy website where i can order it from.

After checking it i will post my reply.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 2, 2011)

see my first post.smcinternational is the authorized dealer for coolermaster in india & their site is as trustworthy as any other good computer hardware online site.


----------



## macho84 (Dec 2, 2011)

You can get it ITDEPOT

Cooler Master USB 3.0 Adapter (RA-USB-303S-IN)


----------



## rockfella (Aug 6, 2012)

Subscribed! Thanks.


----------

